# Untitled



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"For to be free is not merely to cast off one's chains, but to live in a way that respects and enhances the freedom of others."

Nelson Mandela


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> "For to be free is not merely to cast off one's chains, but to live in a way that respects and enhances the freedom of others."
> 
> Nelson Mandela


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Hopefully, some people will get the point before the 29th century.........


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I love this quote. But I dont think anyone will take the point here. 

I think freedom is only achievable by Education. By limiting the mayority of kids access to an acceptable level of education, they are deniying them the basic right of ever being free.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> I love this quote. But I dont think anyone will take the point here.
> 
> I think freedom is only achievable by Education. By limiting the mayority of kids access to an acceptable level of education, they are deniying them the basic right of ever being free.




You are quite correct education is the key to everything but sadly many children are denied education through poverty as they have to work and also through greed as their fathers send them out to work so he doesn´t... I know 4 girls who have been working since the age of 10 and their father only takes new wives.

There is a law here against child labour but once again the government turns a blind eye.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You are quite correct education is the key to everything but sadly many children are denied education through poverty as they have to work and also through greed as their fathers send them out to work so he doesn´t... I know 4 girls who have been working since the age of 10 and their father only takes new wives.
> 
> There is a law here against child labour but once again the government turns a blind eye.


I do agree about the education part, but...........If you looked into the whole educational system in here you'd hardly find a page or two about respect or freedom or anything like that......And basically the courses that talk about that are the kinda courses that are considered "Not a big deal, you'll pass the exam on this one".........

I also have to admit that I had/have to deal with some people who had no education whatsoever, and I never thought they needed to learn anything about respect, while some of my class mates in uni had a lot to learn when it comes to respect........

I'd say it's just how people are raised in here........The idea of showing respect to others seems to be bizarre nowadays..........


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

No comment

Egypt celebrates International Anti-Corruption Day


----------



## CherryBomb (Dec 13, 2010)

It's one of my fav quote and it's true but no one could understand it


----------

